# How many ml per rewick



## Stranger (13/6/22)

This has probably been posted before, but time for a new poll. There is such a variation now with vaping styles, and now with rebuild able pods we can include those as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/6/22)

10-15 on MTL (don't vape it to the point of Blurrgggghh anymore)

30-50 on RDL (which is usually where Blurrggghh starts as well)

2ml can go Blurrggghh too, depending how crap I wicked or how gatvol I am of a juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (13/6/22)

I'm 10-15ml on my MTL, RDL I haven't vaped in a few months now. When I am bored I'll also just wick and get it over with, sometimes I do it in the nude, just to keep it interesting

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/6/22)

10 to 15ml Guys?  ... Clearly I need some lessons on wicking, as I replace MTL wicks typically after two days / tanks, (4ml), as I find the flavour starting to dip halfway through a third tank.
I also run much lower power levels than most MTL vapers on this forum, (6 to 8 Watts) on 6 wrap 2.5mm, 28G plain stainless coils 
On DL my wicks last for weeks, (_single and dual coilers_)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/22)

It mainly depends on the (amount of sweeteners) juice. I can pull up to 40-50 ml of Red Pill on the same wick. Other juices would gunk the coil and wick after 10-20ml or even less...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> 10 to 15ml Guys?  ... Clearly I need some lessons on wicking, as I replace MTL wicks typically after two days / tanks, (4ml), as I find the flavour starting to dip halfway through a third tank.
> I also run much lower power levels than most MTL vapers on this forum, (6 to 8 Watts) on 6 wrap 2.5mm, 28G plain stainless coils
> On DL my wicks last for weeks, (_single and dual coilers_)



I have been vaping a lot less MTL the last couple of months, and I cheat by using 70/30 3mg juice in there. Fired up my MTL tank last week Thursday, currently on my 3rd refill and just checked the wick (still clear) and coil (still shiny). Using my customary Coil Master 26G Comp Wire, 0.92ohm at 15W. I usually go a week without rewicking my MTL's (depending what I feel like when doing a pitstop, used to be 2 weeks and super gunky).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (13/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> 10 to 15ml Guys?  ... Clearly I need some lessons on wicking, as I replace MTL wicks typically after two days / tanks, (4ml), as I find the flavour starting to dip halfway through a third tank.
> I also run much lower power levels than most MTL vapers on this forum, (6 to 8 Watts) on 6 wrap 2.5mm, 28G plain stainless coils
> On DL my wicks last for weeks, (_single and dual coilers_)


Vaping tobaccos?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> It mainly depends on the (amount of sweeteners) juice. I can pull up to 40-50 ml of Red Pill on the same wick. Other juices would gunk the coil and wick after 10-20ml or even less...



Agreed. It depends on the type of juice I use at the time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (13/6/22)

This reminds me. I need to rewick.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> Vaping tobaccos?


Yup ... Tobaccos, bakery, deserts and combinations of the aforementioned ... I'm not big on the fruity and or menthol stuff, bar Kzor's 0mg Blimey, which I use as a palate cleanser, and not vaped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (13/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Yup ... Tobaccos, bakery, deserts and combinations of the aforementioned ... I'm not big on the fruity and or menthol stuff, bar Kzor's 0mg Blimey, which I use as a palate cleanser, and not vaped.


Yip, all of those mess up wicks very quick, I have found wicking looser helps a lot. My theory is that it wicks quicker into the coil cooling down the coils and stopping the juice sizzling and burning. Also I keep pulling after releasing the fire button to also help cool the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> Yip, all of those mess up wicks very quick, I have found wicking looser helps a lot. My theory is that it wicks quicker into the coil cooling down the coils and stopping the juice sizzling and burning. Also I keep pulling after releasing the fire button to also help cool the coil.


Thanks for that ... Lemme give loose wicking a go  
What you say about continuing to draw after you've released the fire button makes sense too, as typically between two and a half to two and 3/4 tanks post fresh wicking, my wicks burn through the centre, (_irrespective of brand_).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Munro31 (13/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks for that ... Lemme give loose wicking a go
> What you say about continuing to draw after you've released the fire button makes sense too, as typically between two and a half to two and 3/4 tanks post fresh wicking, my wicks burn through the centre, (_irrespective of brand_).


I had the same problem on my expro v4, was wicking tight and getting great silent draw, but burning very quick. After a bit looser wick I get a slight crackle but wick lasting much longer and I'm convinced better flavour. I basically wick every weekend now, and I vape a lot, 60ml+ through 3 MTL tanks per week. Using all brands of cotton

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (13/6/22)

I voted "blurrggghh" based on I can't pick a fixed amount as it varies depending on a combination of the atty used, coil type, e-liquid, cotton brand and wattage to airflow ratio!
​

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (14/6/22)

Seems I am a rarity, I can use 4 x 4.2 ml a day on the Intake (16.8) and can go seven days (117.6 ml) Dvarw clones are not much different.

Common cotton used is

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/6/22)

Stranger said:


> Seems I am a rarity, I can use 4 x 4.2 ml a day on the Intake (16.8) and can go seven days (117.6 ml) Dvarw clones are not much different.
> 
> Common cotton used is
> View attachment 257514
> View attachment 257515


You certainly are a rarity , and ... those are impressive rewicking stats, may I ask what your primary vape juice flavours are?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (14/6/22)

VTR and Red pill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (15/6/22)

Good poll @Stranger 

for me it’s 30-60ml
I’m on low power MTL and mostly blended diluted down juices
not too sweet

i could rewick more often and probably get a bit better flavour but it’s too time consuming 
so I tend to do them in batches of 2-3 devices at a time

use CB V2 mainly as my wick
in one tank I still use Rayon and it also lasts long

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/6/22)

I usually rewick when I start tasting something different (15mls) other the flavor of eliquid used sometimes it's the coils before the cotton actually

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (15/6/22)

So may variables, but I think this is as much about coils as it is cotton, and juice for that matter. Some of the exotic coils I have used start off great and loose flavour quickly requiring frequent wicks. Plain wire may not shine as bright initially but to me seem more consistent, In particular the two comp wires I use clean really well and last a long time. If I sideline a tank for a while I will often pull out the cotton, clean with the coil still installed and do a quick rewick when I decide to use it again.

I do also think that my palette is not as refined as some folks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (15/6/22)

Stranger said:


> I do also think that my palette is not as refined as some folks


My palette is broken I’m convinced.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/22)

Stranger said:


> is not as refined



@Stranger summed up in 4 words...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> My palette is broken I’m convinced.


We're all "broken" to a degree ... so if what you're doing works for you, tastes great, and keeps you off the stinkies, then stick with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks for that ... Lemme give loose wicking a go
> What you say about continuing to draw after you've released the fire button makes sense too, as typically between two and a half to two and 3/4 tanks post fresh wicking, my wicks burn through the centre, (_irrespective of brand_).


Some feedback on the loose wicking and continuing to draw after releasing the fire button ... 

Releasing the fire button before discontinuing drawing has not been without it's challenges, (_old-timers an' all that_), and it has been by my best guess-timation of maybe 60% ? of the time, however ... there is an improvement ... my wicking has lasted an extra day so far, so there's merit in the suggestion, and I'll continue on with the testing of loose wicking and the early fire button release ... Thanks @Munro31

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (17/6/22)

I have found with juices I have won that taste OK but have only 0-3 mg nicotine my wicks last shorter because I draw a lot sooner than normal, so everything is still warm from the last draw and my draw times go up. I normally have very short draws.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (17/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Some feedback on the loose wicking and continuing to draw after releasing the fire button ...
> 
> Releasing the fire button before discontinuing drawing has not been without it's challenges, (_old-timers an' all that_), and it has been by my best guess-timation of maybe 60% ? of the time, however ... there is an improvement ... my wicking has lasted an extra day so far, so there's merit in the suggestion, and I'll continue on with the testing of loose wicking and the early fire button release ... Thanks @Munro31


That's awesome, I know, I struggled a lot to learn that habit as well, but you have survived this long, I believe in you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (21/6/22)

My draw typically is 4-5 seconds and not a very hard pull. Makes me think the constant juice flow through the cotton helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (21/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> We're all "broken" to a degree ... so if what you're doing works for you, tastes great, and keeps you off the stinkies, then stick with it


True. I sometimes scorch my cotton everyday but seem to get better flavour after 30ml even after scorching it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

